# LWC/LH levels



## Summermist (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi,

My girlfriend and I are about to start treatment at LWC.

I had my blood tests done this month and when I got my results the LH levels were said to be a little bit raised.

It was day 4 of my period and I am not sure whether that makes a differerence or not.

I am hoping to start a stimulated IUI cycle in August but am a bit anxious having received the results of my blood tests and am hoping for some reassurance / positive stories...

Can anyone help?  

Thank you.


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi, sorry unable to help with results from bloods.
Just wanted to say welcome to you and your gf.
I am at lwc and find them fab me and my gf have had treatment there stimulated with gonal f and superfact, we had negative first cycle, so went straight back into 2nd cycle and really lucky had positive and am now 6 weeks pregnant!!
Hope someone comes along to help you with your question, hope all goes well for you and you get your treatment underway and have bfp  
If you have any questions about lwc I will try my best to help you


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

When we had our hormone profile done we were told to have it on day 2 or 3 of the cycle....

just a thought

good luck


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah I was told day 2 or 3 too. It might make a difference. But isn't it FSH that they test at 2-3 days?? Ooh I've forgotten already!!!   Pregnancy hormone alert!!!!   

But welcome to the board, hope you find it useful. We're a friendly bunch!!  

Jo x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

If you've had a hormone test package done, then they measure for all kinds of things at once (my clinic does FSH, LH, oestradiol, prolactin and AMH). Normally I think that they would be more concerned about FSH levels than LH levels for these tests, which are carried out anywhere between day 2 and day 5 of your cycle. However, the closer to day 2, the better really, as several of the hormone levels will start to rise each day. 
I'm not sure what a "slightly raised" LH level would indicate; LH is the hormone that surges just prior to ovulation (i.e. causes your ovaries to release the egg(s). 
If it was actually FSH that the clinic mentioned, rather than LH, this indicates that your ovaries might be having to work slightly higher than average in order to produce follicles. But it could simply be slightly raised because it was day 4 rather than day 2 or 3, and the level varies from month to month anyway. 
I'm sure that you don't actually have anything to worry about, or they would have told you, but best thing is to give the nurses a call and ask them to explain the results to you again/more fully. It's often very hard to take it all in!


----------



## Summermist (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for all you help its great to have knowledgeable people to talk to.  

Thanks kelz for all your help and answering my questions, I look forward to reading your diaries.

Thanks jo and pinktink for being so welcoming.

Thanks nismat your infomation was really useful. It was definately LH levels not FSH levels. You have put my mind more at rest.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

I didn't think that you would have made a mistake in the terms Summermist  , but I'd still give them a call just to put your mind at rest. After all, they are earning plenty of money from you!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Summer, 

Welcome to the boards...glad everyone came to your rescue. Be good to get to know you. Please feel free to come join us on the general chat thread!  

Xxx


----------

